# Great Arm checker



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

At my age the biggest problem I face when dealing with rebuilding HO chassis are those small parts motor brushes, springs etc. My hands just don't work like they used to So, I've created a way to check out most inline arms with ease. What I did was cut out just the motor section on a P3, hot glued it to a hinge then cut the motor section in half lengthwise. Put in all the pieces and low and behold when hinged all the pieces stay in place and all I have to do is put the P3 bearings on an arm I want to test and pop it in the contraption and it's ready for testing.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

OH MAN!

That is NIFTY!

Works good?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Love it!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, two perfectly simple task handlers in one day.
nice concept and great application.
did you see the desk top dyno?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

What I love is it looks like you got the hinge from Norm on This Old House...


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Totally agree very cool idea! Would save a ton of time tearing cans apart. Let alone saving the can tabs from uneccsary stresss bending and rebending as well as give an indication of timing. Thank you for sharing.

Chappy


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

Not only does it work great as a stand alone arm checker, attached to another simple stand with another slave motor, and yes I like these old hinges kind of gives it a rustic mechanical feeling imo, but now I have a dyno! I'll try to post a video through youtube of the dyno working. And as the meter indicates 3v out of a stock arm is a keeper.


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally have a platform I can conduct more detailed dyno test on just the armatures. By using two hinged p3 motors I have ease of access and better control of condition.


----------



## K.L. VanAtta (Mar 23, 2009)

Very cool!...klv


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It is...... aliiiiiiiiiiive!

DOKTOR

Fronkensteen!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

This board is getting so sciency. I like it.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I love creative solutions...


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Jwmoor, great idea! Now for a tjet style.


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry mrtjet, haven't worked on pancakes since the 60's. Don't think I even own any. But I have been eying those AW TF/FC for bodies......


----------

